# 1st donor IUI Tuesday - OMG



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Well this is it, I'm all booked and off to Reprofit for my first IUI next Tuesday!
Natural cycle, donor sperm.
I can't believe it!! Half excited beyond belief, half terrified and I'm bringing my 2 yr old little girl with me.
Anyone know what my chances are for conception?

Would love to hear some words of advice and positivity!

E xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

good luck....depends on your age I think with IUI....I'm 37 and I think for natural is around 10%.
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck Estella - I'll know tomorrow if I'm going ahead with IUI this month - hopefully Monday, we can share the 2WW


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Estella, good luck for your first IUI 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Estella, wishing you lots of   in Brno.  Hope you and your daughter have a lovely time and you come back with a budding sibling or two!!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------

